

Ask HN: Where to host video for landing pages - sashthebash

I am just in the process of creating a screencast/product intro for a landing page but don't know where to host it.<p>Should I host it myself or with a provider? Which provider is good? Are there any good tools to track the views of the video and maybe at what time people stopped watching?<p>I would think having a YouTube logo or something similar on the video looks unprofessional, but maybe it also increases conversions? Is there any data about this?
======
arn
I have no data on this. But I don't find using YouTube unprofessional. Also,
I'm not sure how embeddable your video will be, but as a blogger, I much
prefer people using YouTube so those videos can be embedded easily, and
playable on iOS devices.

------
staunch
S3 + Cloudfront. Many people use Vimeo as well, which has minimal branding and
supports high quality.

I haven't actually used them myself, but Wistia does deep tracking of plays.

------
cafeguy87
Vimeo all the way! Simple to use, looks great, comes up well in natural search
results.

<http://vimeo.com/plus>

------
robflynn
I have always used Vimeo on the past for this sort of thing.

I definitely prefer it over youtube based on quality of video, bandwidth (a
lot of youtube videos that I try suffer from playback issues), and branding.

Hosting on S3 or some other CDN is also an option if you don't mind paying a
bit.

------
psg
I've used YouTube for some video hosting on my website and don't believe it to
be unprofessional. In fact, when requesting feedback on a landing page which
showed the video, I never received a comment that would have implied YouTube
hosting was anything other then acceptable.

------
pokoleo
I personally hate vimeo because of their horrible fallback & lack of some
forms of IE support.

If you're using IE without flash installed (in my experience), it defaults to
a black background with black text on top. great user experience.

------
wmboy
Host the video file on Amazon S3 and then use something like JWPlayer to show
the video on your website.

------
ohashi
Vimeo is a pretty good option.

